# Steam Neighbours from Hell Compilation start probleme



## Hans-dampf (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo

ich habe bei den oben genannte Spiel bzw Neighbours from Hell 1 und 2  ein Problem

es lässt sich nicht starten Unbekanntes Problem runtime error

Windows 8.1


----------



## jamie (30. Januar 2014)

Schon die Standardprozedur durchgekaut? Also Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen lassen etc.?


----------



## Hans-dampf (30. Januar 2014)

Ja habe ich ohne Erfolg gleiche Fehler Meldung  unbekannter Fehler  runtime error


----------



## Hans-dampf (31. Januar 2014)

keiner eine Idee?

werde es mal mit Windows XP Mode mal ausprobieren
*
*


----------



## Hans-dampf (16. Februar 2014)

bisher habe ich das Spiel leider nicht zum laufen gebracht 

hier noch mal eine genauere Fehler Beschreibung

Unbekanntes Problem 

runtime error

Program D:\Steam\steamapps\common\neighbous form Hell\bin\game.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
pleace contact the application´s support team for more informations


----------

